# Estereo de auto suena de un lado solamente los graves



## gonzaa9813 (Mar 4, 2014)

*H*ola necesito ayuda al estereo de mi auto el canal izquierdo solo le suenan los graves.. verifique q*UE* los parlantes esten bien y si funcionan t*O*do el rango de frecuencias..
*L*o q*UE* yo hice fue conectar la salidas izquierdas a una potencia de 300w q*UE* tiene entrada de baja impedancia y le conecte los parlantes y se escuchaba realmente muy mal. cuando volvi a conectarle la salida izquierda a los parlantes dejaron de sonar los medios y altos .. cual puede ser el problema? tengo q*UE* cambiar mi estereo o se puede solucionar?


----------



## trilaware (Mar 5, 2014)

¿Que tipo de parlantes estas usando? ¿son triaxiales o por componentes separados con un cross-over?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2014)

gonzaa9813 dijo:


> *H*ola necesito ayuda al estereo de mi auto el canal izquierdo solo le suenan los graves.. verifique q*UE* los parlantes esten bien y si funcionan t*O*do el rango de frecuencias..
> *L*o q*UE* yo hice fue conectar la salidas izquierdas a una potencia de 300w q*UE* tiene entrada de baja impedancia y le conecte los parlantes y se escuchaba realmente muy mal. cuando volvi a conectarle la salida izquierda a los parlantes dejaron de sonar los medios y altos .. cual puede ser el problema? tengo q*UE* cambiar mi estereo o se puede solucionar?



Quisiera imaginar que revisaste la ecualización del canal del estéreo  


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc


----------



## gonzaa9813 (Mar 5, 2014)

Son triaxiales por eso solo suenan lo graves, es decir solo golpea.





Fogonazo dijo:


> Quisiera imaginar que revisaste la ecualización del canal del estéreo
> 
> 
> *Reglas generales de uso del foro*
> ...



Disculpa por escribir mal, a partir de ahora lo hare correctamente.
 La equalizacion esta correcta, va esta igual que antes.


----------



## trilaware (Mar 5, 2014)

¿probaste de intercambiar parlantes? es decir poner el derecho en el izquierdo? si el problema cambia de canal, es el parlante, no el stereo.


----------



## gonzaa9813 (Mar 5, 2014)

trilaware dijo:


> ¿probaste de intercambiar parlantes? es decir poner el derecho en el izquierdo? si el problema cambia de canal, es el parlante, no el stereo.



Si eso ya lo probe y suenan bien, el problema esta en el canal izquierdo.


----------



## plarenas (Mar 5, 2014)

y que marca y modelo es el estereo?


----------



## gonzaa9813 (Mar 5, 2014)

plarenas dijo:


> y que marca y modelo es el estereo?



Es un pioneer deh1450ub con usb y auxiliar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2014)

Electrónicamente hablando los amplificadores de salida del auto-estéreo funcionan o NO, nunca vi uno que reproduzca solo graves.

Yo desconectaría el estéreo hasta que pierda todos los datos de la memoria y probaría nuevamente, si esto no da resultado, vería de reemplazar el integrado de salida.


----------



## plarenas (Mar 6, 2014)

es muy extraño como dice fogonazo, probaría la entrada del amp de potencia que son el pin 11 y 12 del diagrama que adjunto.

PD: no pude subir el manual de servicio porque pesa mas de 5 MB


----------



## gonzaa9813 (Mar 6, 2014)

Voy a probar desconectarlo para que pierda los datos. Si esto no funciona lo tendre q*ue* desarmar.


----------



## killer0389 (Mar 7, 2014)

Si es muy probable que sea el circuito integrado es lo malo de ponerse a inventar ,las potencias siempre deben ser excitadas con un  Pre Amplificador o regular el volumen del reproductor a un nivel muy bajo pues el amplificador su nombre lo dice solo amplifica una señal de baja frecuencia se supone que deberías haberla conectado en una salida auxiliar hay muchas que las traen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2014)

Seguramente tenga una salida en puente (flotante de masa) y al conectarla a una entrada (referida a masa) se voló una mitad de la salida , a cambiar el integrado


----------



## killer0389 (Mar 10, 2014)

SI eso es seguro por eso mosfet y transistores son mas factibles


----------

